# Pulled Pork Cream Cheese Recipe??



## charlietuna54 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a good receipe for an appetizer using cream cheese and pulled pork? I saw one somewhere in the last couple of years and can't seem to locate it now. I am having a party at the house in 2 weeks and am thinking that sounds good with some crackers. Any ideas?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, there are always ABT's!!!  Atomic Buffalo Turds....Jalapeno peppers halved & seeded, filled with a mixture of cream & cheddar cheese - mix in some pulled pork, wrap in bacon - about 2 hours in a 225* smoker.  You can do many variations with this.

Drop in the pulled pork and spoon a cream cheese mixure over the top, or use cheddar, or any tasty cheese.  My favorite is smoked gouda.

Have fun,

Bill


----------

